# Do any of you commute on your recumbent?



## Bimble (17 Feb 2017)

Very occasionally I see a local guy, complete with wheeled trailer, commuting on his recumbent. It's a rare enough sight and an unusual enough combination that I assume most drivers pay attention / see him coming (the white flag poles and orange triangle flags probably help too).

I've always assumed, in comparison with a regular bicycle, that the lower height / riding position of a recumbent would take you below the practical line-of-sight of drivers and make it a little more challenging commuting on a bent.

What has your experience been?


----------



## arallsopp (17 Feb 2017)

I worry about those give way lines, painted barely 2mm above the road. How on earth will drivers see them? 

I commute across London most days on my recumbent. When I pull up next to a car, it becomes apparent that our eye lines are at broadly the same height. If anything, I suspect the presence of a face at their window rather than a pair of anonymous hips means they treat me as more of a human. For night riding, my lights are the same height as they would be on an upright.

Yes, you'll always have the outliers. Those that don't look. Those that don't see. I'm taller than an MX5, I'm taller than an Audi TT, I represent less of a threat than either, so sometimes I'm still invisible. After 8 years of doing this daily, I've come to learn that my biggest threats are from other road users pulling out into my path, and from not those who are behind me.

In that instance, I'd far rather hit them with my chainwheel, or at a push, my feet.


----------



## Bimble (17 Feb 2017)

arallsopp said:


> I worry about those give way lines, painted barely 2mm above the road. How on earth will drivers see them?


Ha ha ... yes, never thought of that really, and your (very good) reply covered the other scenario I'd wondered about - that of coming up alongside vehicles in traffic.

Out of interest, do you see many other recumbent riders on your commute or are you the only one regularly doing your routes?


----------



## numbnuts (17 Feb 2017)

Not commute, but have driven in heavy traffic at rush hour and 99% of drivers give me loads of room, just don't be pushed in to the gutter hold your ground and always take primary position that's my advice.
And a tall large flag and flashing red lights helps too.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Feb 2017)

Bimble said:


> Very occasionally I see a local guy, complete with wheeled trailer, commuting on his recumbent. It's a rare enough sight and an unusual enough combination that I assume most drivers pay attention / see him coming (the white flag poles and orange triangle flags probably help too).
> 
> I've always assumed, in comparison with a regular bicycle, that the lower height / riding position of a recumbent would take you below the practical line-of-sight of drivers and make it a little more challenging commuting on a bent.
> 
> What has your experience been?




I used to and it was great. There's no visibility problem for drivers, and I see @arallsopp has already explained that. If anything, I got much more room on the road when riding the 'bent, probably from a "WTF is that?!" reaction rather than anyone taking care around a cyclist. There's really no need for extreme measures like big flags on poles etc.

My only challenge was filtering through stationary traffic, which I cut back on a lot because my view ahead to what traffic was doing further along was compromised in comparison to my upright.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2017)

Day I bought what is now "Beast O'Burden", I was told to watch myself by the seller.

Cycling into Manchester city centre, and through it I was given the lane! Only one reason it's not been used for more commutes, this side o'Pennines is down to lack of secure storage.

At present I'm the only recumbent rider round these parts. There were two others nearby, but they've gone. Maybe the hills got them, I don't know.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Feb 2017)

I used to commute on my ICE trice and Bachetta Giro, before I sold them.


----------



## Bimble (17 Feb 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I used to commute on my ICE trice and Bachetta Giro, before I sold them.


How did the experience compare with using a bicycle?


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Feb 2017)

Bimble said:


> Ha ha ... yes, never thought of that really, and your (very good) reply covered the other scenario I'd wondered about - that of coming up alongside vehicles in traffic.
> 
> Out of interest, do you see many other recumbent riders on your commute or are you the only one regularly doing your routes?



Try the white van test

I had someone explain me that my trike should not be on the road bacause they cannot see it if there is a car between us and is therefore too dangerous to be allowed

I pointed out that their car should not be on the road because it cannot be seen if there is a white van between us and is therefore too dangerous to be allowed


In all honesty the problem drivers will be exactly that no matter what you ride or drive


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Feb 2017)

Until a recent injury I used to commute daily with absolutely no issues

There is also another forum member who commutes to the same site on recumbents


----------



## BlackPanther (17 Feb 2017)

I'm coming up to 6 or 7 years now commuting by 'bent. Immediately after starting on my first machine (a Bacchetta Strada) I noticed a big decrease in near passes, and now I wouldn't go back to regularly commuting on a df bike. Besides the Strada I've owned a couple of Trices, Catrike 700, Optima Baron, Rainbow Lyner, Raptobike (low) and currently ride the awesome Trice Borealis, and will soon be back on the Metabike 700 when the weather improves.

I get mainly favourable comments (especially on the Boreslis) and yes, I've had a few people comment on the safety. I give the usual responses.
You can see the white lines so you can see me
How many other bikes do you remember passing today, none??? and yet you remember me!
I'm faster so I can keep with the flow of traffic
If I come off it's not as far to fall
I'm more visible
I look weird so people give me a much wider berth, etc etc etc.

Admittedly, you have to be more on the ball watching for emerging traffic from side streets etc, but hey, that's something I can get ready for and take action to prevent myself getting hit. The other things that I can't take action against, like getting rear ended, or hit head on are far less likely to happen as I'm so much more noticeable.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Feb 2017)

Many (most ?) 'bents have disc brakes on the front and can stop very quickly - no worries about going over the handlebars !  Bents can probably out-brake a DF bike.


----------



## flake99please (18 Feb 2017)

If I'm scheduled a night shift or Sunday shift I will commute using my trike, as I am permitted to bring it into my workplace when on those shifts. Lack of secure bike storage prevents me from commuting every day. 

There is a night & day difference between space left for me when on a df & recumbent.


----------



## PaulM (18 Feb 2017)

Yes, largely. On my route the recumbent trike is more relaxing than the 'bent bike because: stopping and starting on a trike is easier than on a bike (feet stay clipped in at all times & have quicker acceleration from a standing start) and because I find it easier holding a straight line when climbing over the hill on a busy road with traffic overtaking me. I seem to get given more room on the trike than on the bike. I don't think flags are of any real use on my route, but I wear a hi-vis helmet which is clearly visible from behind (unlike a flag).

I have been using an upright bike again this winter because I think it gives my back a better workout and I was getting a weak back. Also I discovered alternative routes using pavements which got me away from traffic and which I felt was safer to use in the dark. These are easier to negotiate on a short wheelbase upright, and I get off and walk it as required. Will be going back to the trike shortly.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Feb 2017)

flake99please said:


> If I'm scheduled a night shift or Sunday shift I will commute using my trike, as I am permitted to bring it into my workplace when on those shifts. Lack of secure bike storage prevents me from commuting every day.
> 
> There is a night & day difference between space left for me when on a df & recumbent.



I solved this with a folding trike!!!!

My Gekko folds, and fits into the secure locker!!!


----------



## flake99please (18 Feb 2017)

My Ti-Fly folds. 

Unfortunately my workplace only has 4 spaces for bikes and the area is uncovered and out of view of the company's cctv. I went out and bought a cheap & cheerful hack for my commute because the storage area is so poor.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Feb 2017)

Bimble said:


> How did the experience compare with using a bicycle?



I was quicker on my road bike. But I never had problems with other road users on my recumbents. In fact they give you plenty of room. The only problem is when they slow down to watch you.


----------



## Shaun (18 Feb 2017)

Is there a marked difference to riding style / treatment by other roads users when you're on a *trike*? I'd imagine there was due to the wider wheelbase and not needing to put your feet down when stopping?


----------



## PaulM (19 Feb 2017)

See my earlier comment. Not needing to unclip and not needing to balance makes for easy commuting. Path barriers can be more tricky.


----------



## Tilley (19 Feb 2017)

I don't commute on my Trice due to storage issues. However I have ridden on busy sections of road as well as country lanes. My experience is that drivers give me a lot more clearance. Mostly I think because of the WTF factore. I even had a car reverse into a passing space to allow me pass recently.The Trice did come with the standard flag, but I have also fitted a blue and white windsock. The added movement of the windsock does make it more visible. The only real draw back is that it spooks horses.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Feb 2017)

Shaun said:


> Is there a marked difference to riding style / treatment by other roads users when you're on a *trike*? I'd imagine there was due to the wider wheelbase and not needing to put your feet down when stopping?


Instead of brushing your elbow when they pass you, most cars are clipping the opposite verge as they crawl past on the other side. You'd be amazed at the number of friendly toots and thumbs up you get. Not having to unclip makes stop start traffic much more relaxing too.


----------



## PaulM (19 Feb 2017)

Filtering in traffic is a no-no, but I don't do that on a bent bike either.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2017)

Shaun said:


> Is there a marked difference to riding style / treatment by other roads users when you're on a *trike*? I'd imagine there was due to the wider wheelbase and not needing to put your feet down when stopping?


Often it seems they don't know what to make of vehicle in front. Some play it safe and leave a lot more room than is required.

I've often been given the full lane to myself. Nothing on the scale of cycling through Manchester, having just bought it though. 
Left more room to the rear at junctions and lights than on two wheels, anytime.


----------



## flake99please (19 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Instead of brushing your elbow when they pass you, most cars are clipping the opposite verge as they crawl past on the other side. You'd be amazed at the number of friendly toots and thumbs up you get. Not having to unclip makes stop start traffic much more relaxing too.



I can only echo the sentiments in this comment. I frequently go through the city centre of Edinburgh and the levels of space given, friendly nods, and thumbs up has been staggering.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2017)

Should add, that I bought mine with load carrying in mind. This more than commuting.

First saw it on Tomorrows World, a few years now. And I got my "15 seconds of fame" on it, on a local DVD as one of "those who refuse to conform to the normal".


----------



## Scoosh (23 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> ... as one of "those who refuse to conform to the normal".


Bit of an understatement, there, I think !


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2017)

Scoosh said:


> Bit of an understatement, there, I think !


That was only because I was on a recumbent!


----------



## Scoosh (23 Feb 2017)

Aye ... right !


----------



## FishFright (24 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Instead of brushing your elbow when they pass you, most cars are clipping the opposite verge as they crawl past on the other side. You'd be amazed at the number of friendly toots and thumbs up you get. Not having to unclip makes stop start traffic much more relaxing too.



Totally agree with that , even white van man isnt a pain.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Feb 2017)

Not quite the same but a guy in my running club, commutes from the south-side of Wakefield, to (I think?) Headingley, in north Leeds on an Eliptigo!!!

What does make me take my hat off to him, is the days he decides to ride home, via Stourton
Any readers from the area, might know the road up 'Bell Hill'. towards the junction with Wood Lane ('Jaw Bones')
It's 3 lanes;
- left, for Rothwell, Oulton, Castleford, Pontefract
- centre, for Rothwell, Lofthouse, Outwood, Stanley, Wakefield, etc.... (A61)
- right, for M1
He wants the centre lane, from possibly a standing (ha!!) start, at a roundabout
I know how bad it can be at times, as I worked in Leeds (near Tetleys) for 11years

Most days, he sees sense, & re-routes up Belle Isle Road, & down Sharp Lane

I've not had a go on it, yet, not sure if I want to really...............


----------

